# water slide decal blank



## rick l. stickley (Feb 14, 2013)

first attemt for waterslide decal blank. would appreciate any help i can get.


----------



## Monty (Feb 14, 2013)

Try this new article in the Library.


----------



## Flush1974 (Feb 14, 2013)

Greetings,
 
I'm new to the pen world (7 pens), but I am a very experienced aircraft modeler. I have done many custom decals in addition to regular decaling aircraft. The decal papers from decalpaper.com are pretty thick, in decal terms. I use a few different things that can be picked up at any hobby store and most craft stores, called Microset and Microsol.
 
1. Make sure your surface has a gloss coat. (Decals need to lay on glass like surface) You can either mm sand it to gloss finish or use clear gloss enamel spray paint.
 
2. I use the laser decal paper as the ink is melted in the plastic sheet vs. on top of it.
 
3. One finish is glossed smooth, I cut the decal as close to the printed design as possible. Sometimes the clear edges leave an edge or show a demarcation line.
 
4. I use Microset on the surface then lay the decal where I want. The miroset will soften the decal and allow you to slide the decal into final position. If it sets down where you don't want, use a sharp blade and lift a corner placing either a drop of water or Microset under the decal.
5. Once the decal is in final position, I use a paper towel to press out any liquid or air bubbles from under the decal. You want the surface of the pen and decal to basically be a vacuum, this is what creates adhesion.
 
6. Then I take an ear bud to apply the MircoSet. I will wet the decal on the pen as the MicroSet melts the decal into the pen. The thicker the decal the more it takes. DO NOT leave drops of Microset lay on the decal. A drop left can leave marks on the decal. You basically just want to wet the decal until it dries, then repeat a few time. 
 
7. After I think I can't get it to lay down anymore I clear coat over the whole project. Once the clear coat has dried, I will then apply whatever finish I desire.
Another good sorce for decal information is a modeling forum. http://www.arcair.com/TnT-archives/Decaling/01.shtm
 
If you have any questions feel free to contact me. 
 
~Steve


----------



## rick l. stickley (Feb 15, 2013)

*decal blank*

thanks a lot , rick


----------

